# Why so many?



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Why do you think so many of us are multi chi households??
Ive been known to lurk on other breed forums (just breeds I like.......so quite a few!) and havent noticed people having more then a couple of dogs of a certain breed. Sight hounds being the exception.
I can easily see me being tempted to get more. (trying to ignore adverts in my town for choc and tan and lavender merle babies at the mo!).
What makes them so collectable do you think???


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

They do seem to be like potato chips, as the saying goes.. We are very much a multi-chi household, so I'll take a guess at some of the possible reasons.

1. They are so portable.
2. They are a breed that seem to prefer their own kind, as opposed to other breeds.
3. They can attach themselves to a particular person in the family, and sometimes additional chis are desired by other family members. (Hubby says all our boys are "momma's boys!)
4. Families who are gone a good bit (working, school) get another as company for their chi baby. I mean they are so expressive and have no problem at all laying a guilt trip on unsuspecting owners..lol
5. And lastly, once you have 3, you can add as many as you like and it doesn't seem to add any additional burden.. If you can handle 3, then you can handle 4,5,6,7,etc.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

chideb said:


> 5. And lastly, once you have 3, you can add as many as you like and it doesn't seem to add any additional burden.. If you can handle 3, then you can handle 4,5,6,7,etc.


OMG!!!I have 3 now....
Im doomed, doomed I tell ya!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Join the club...lol
Hi, my name is Deb, and I am a chi-alcoholic...


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Two has always been the perfect number for me.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am envious of you guys with many Chis..... I would love a BUNCH....... maybe when I retire.......


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I was only meant to get one, but got 2 at the same time and that is just perfect for me.
They are so good together too. x


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I really want another...I have to be totally retired first though. I have been softening up my hubby by showing him puppy pictures and such...I would get one today, but I am respecting my hubs wishes...of course HE might change his mind. LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> OMG!!!I have 3 now....
> Im doomed, doomed I tell ya!!


ME TOO!:daisy::daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I got my first, fell head over hills in love with the breed. Then added number 2 so Lexie would have a playmate. My first 2 are red fawns, so I always said I'd like to add a "splash" of color to my pack. Choco, White and Blue were what I had in mind. That's where number 3 & 4 came in. :lol: Gia is Choco spotted on white. Jade is a Blue & White.

4 is my number. I always heard adding after number 3 is no different. But for me it is/was. My 4 keep me on my toes non-stop. I love every second of it, but would never be able to handle 5.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't even handle one. I would love to have another, but right now, she is a handful and I am good with just her.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

MoochiBaby said:


> I can't even handle one. I would love to have another, but right now, she is a handful and I am good with just her.


I know...I mean maybe if I din't have two kids--the human sort---I'd have another chi..who knows ..


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Two is a good number for me as I like to be able to take them places with me (hotel fees can get up there when you have multiples) Two to me are easier to carry or (hide if need be ;-) ) Although I have been tempted lately but hopefully I will stick to my guns, LOL!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I always wanted a smaller dog and when I knew I would leave mom and daddies house and move into an apartment. That I would need to have a smaller breed dog. So after checking out all the temperments and the looks on the toy breeds. Chihuahua caught my eye and I couldnt stop staring lol. 

So when I left after getting Kirby and moving out to join my hubby then boyfriend. We noticed something different about Kirby. He was depressed and so I called up my breeder and she said she had 1 pup left from one of her litters. Sent us pictures and My hubby wanted him and chewy came home...b4 we knew it we have 2 then 4 then 7....its not hard. I love my pack and Chihuahaus do well alone and in a pack.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

They are cute little furbabies who love you unconditionally I am absolutely obsessed with the breed! My mom was the first one to get one, Tinkerbell, then my aunt, Mia, then I bought my grandma one for Christmas because her Cocktiel died, Princess, and then I HAD to have a little girl of my own, Bella. I want at least three...or more Haha. My family has other breeds of dogs, Jack Russell, Chow, Basenji, and then Chihuahua, and I have NEVER fallen so hard for a type of dog. They are just so small, but have that HUGE personality that you can't get enough of!! And I think they are so cute when they are with other Chi's. I plan on getting Bella a sister from the same breeder next spring when I graduate college and am a teacher I am so excited!

"Chihuahuas are like potatoe chips..You can't have just one"


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

They are SOOOOO addicting!! lol With 5 kids though, 3 dogs is my limit (only 2 chis, Willy and Luna) However....if we weren't able to sell all of Luna's pups.....*****whistling innocently****** well....I guess I might have to have some more.... :-D

By the time Luna would be ready to have pups though, my youngest would be in school so I'd have all 5 in school, giving me more time to devote to Luna's pups  I have it all planned out ;-) But don't tell hubby shhhhhhhhhh lol ;-)


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

MoochiBaby said:


> I can't even handle one. I would love to have another, but right now, she is a handful and I am good with just her.


Same here lol. I will only ever have the one Chi lol


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

i have 2 and would have more and more and more! i suppose at the moment i have got 5 (with tallulahs 9 day old pups!) i keep looking at adverts and keep showing them to my hubby, who rolls his eyes and says ''we have got enough on our plates don't ya think?!?''
i agree it wouldnt be wise to get another, yet my heart is over ruling my head!
in the future, i would have another 1 or maybe 2 or 3!!


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

I only wanted one and my husband is the one who suggested another to keep her company because she was so tiny. I got the other two because I just couldn't leave them behind! I am also in that 'sighthound' category. I really can't explain the sighthound thing. Part of it is that the IGs are so hilarious and they get along with every breed. I have never seen anything like it. Even my males love EVERYONE! I bring in a new dog and my biggest male IG just gets so excited. It's like you can see the big grin and hear him saying, "Oh boy, oh boy another DOG!" 

I was doomed a long time ago. I love animals, period!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im jealous of Angela now. I luv IGs.. They are sooo rare in the UK though.
How many dogs do you have??

Im in the position of only working 2 nights a week, being able to afford more dogs and having nothing else to take up my time except the pets! My only problem is being strict and waiting!! Im determined not to add another til Heidi is 3, (a mini daschund though), but maybe 2-3 yrs after that I will probably want another Chi. They are so cute and funny together and my lot are really no bother at all and get me out of the house twice a day for walks too.
Im trying to avoid getting into a situation like I have with my cats. Out of 9 cats 8 are between 8 and 12 yrs old.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I was raised with larger breeds. Mostly Coohounds, and the occaional Elkhound. But, after moving in with Dave (my then boyfriend). I felt I needed a dog. He ended up with a job out of town, working in Arizona for months at a time. I was able to go with him, and travel. I got so lonely in the hotel rooms alone til he got in each day. So, Dave contacted the ONLY Chihuahua breeder in the town, and bought Radar. Radar is the reason I'm so in love with the breed. 

After Radar, I wanted to add a Merle. Took me 3 years to find one that was affordable. Luckily, a breeder friend, had a couple pups given to her to re-home. One of which was a longcoat merle, and she emailed me about him. Needless to say, he came home a couple months later! Since then, it's been downhill.  Drove up to Ohio to pick up Rowdy from a breeder friend, and Dave fell in love with Jazmyn who was still there and waiting for a home. So, we ended up leaving with both! I decided Rowdy needed a buddy since he's so much smaller than all the others, and fell in love with Rowdy's half brother. A month or so later, we drove up to Ohio to visit our breeder, and they surprised me with Isaac for my birthday! LOL. After thinking of breeding Rowdy, my breeder friend mentioned having a female that she was goin' to place due to her other females not getting along with her. She said she'd breed her to my choice of stud if I wanted to get her and raise a litter before breeding my own dogs. So, a couple weeks later, we drove up and got Emmy! LOL. Now we're waiting to see if their's a keeper in her litter for us!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

chideb said:


> They do seem to be like potato chips, as the saying goes.. We are very much a multi-chi household, so I'll take a guess at some of the possible reasons.
> 
> 1. They are so portable.
> 2. They are a breed that seem to prefer their own kind, as opposed to other breeds.
> ...


I totally agree id have loads if i could


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

After the death of my first chi back in 2008 I promised I'd never get another chihuahua. And somehow I ended up with one AND a chi mix. I didn't intend it at all, just a snap decision. Lol. They truly are addicting.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I couldn't just have one after getting Ivy. I felt she needed a doggy playmate so we got Willow. Then.....I figured if I wanted to take just one out for some reason the other would be alone, and I just couldn't have that, so we had to get a 3rd, hence Fern! It works out great for us. I don't know how anyone could just have one lol!!!

Lori


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I do think you need at least 2. If not yours personally then access to another Chi!! Part of my reason for having more then one is coz they really cant play with other dogs they meet for safety reasons.
My lot go out off lead and say hello to dogs from great danes to yorkies but most would flatten them in play. With a few they can tear around the house, playfight and generally act like 'proper dogs' together.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Definately! you need at least one!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> I don't know how anyone could just have one lol!!!
> 
> Lori


You would have to meet Charlie lol


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 10, 2009)

i never considered myself a dog person but i definitely am a chi person. asa teen my friend's mom had three and i loved them! i love cats alot. to me chi's are catlike in uniqueness that they come in just about every color and marking variety.long haired or short. i have three right now and just got my first november of 08'. i always knew a chihuahua would be in my home one day.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

i have 1 pom n 4 chis rite now.plus,i have a 'lavender' merle who is 5 days old.2 of my chis r merles(blue n blk/tan).im disabled so i have all the time in the world.u r so rite-after my 3rd it was no big deal to get another....n another n another etc,etc...i only have 1 son living w me n hes 15yrs so i have the time.moneywise theyre not expensive.if i had enuf room id have hundreds


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Well no one in my family are dog lovers and have said no to every dog lol but we now have 3 and everybody loves them lol.
Got first Dec 09 and now have 3 in less than 2 years lol.

I got the second to keep the first company and then because the first dog was a older chi I got the 3rd to play with my second dog haha.
I can see mysef getting many more especialy when I get my own place or if anything happens to Bambi with her older.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL it's funny that this thread was revived and quite a few of us who said we would have no more, now do! haha!! myself included.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That made me giggle too - i was counting up the pups in the signatures and a good few of you have more chi's


----------



## Matty1378 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have one, we dog sat my brothers for a week, thought I was going to lose my mind! I'm going to stick with one, but I will make sure he gets his play dates


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have had Big dogs, little dogs and cats all my life. I heart is for the small dogs. I had 4 Pomeranian's for lots of years, My last one was put down and I have wanted a chi for long time. So when I had to put my Sissy down I wasn't going to get anymore it hurts to much to say good bye. But after few months and husband going back to work I got on criags list and found my Amberleah. I would love to have another and am working on my husband to get a another. He is starting to come a round slowly. He just hates paying high priced vet for bad service.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

MarieUkxx said:


> Two has always been the perfect number for me.


I love this how her siggy has 3 chi's LMAO


----------

